# most obnoxious video game enemies



## ceacar99 (Oct 15, 2007)

what enemy do you think is the most difficult to deal with? 

my opinion is that those black bug like aliens from x-com ufo defense are the most annoying. for those who dont know x-com is a tactical strategy as well as a grand strategy. the black bug like aliens will shrug off bullets, run up to your team in lightning speed and with a mere touch turn one of your soldiers into a brain munching green goo drooling zombie. you shoot said zombie dead and another black bug like alien pops out.... its quite easy to take horrendous casualties in a turn or two, even loosing half a team in a single turn if your fighting indoors.... those aliens are so obnoxious that i have my soldiers carry c4 as hand grenades(because normal grenades dont hurt said aliens enough) as well for a last ditch effort to keep their corpse from feeding the enemy war machine(can you say jihadi tactics?)...


----------



## silvertwilight (Oct 15, 2007)

those goddamn hands in ocarina of time
they pissed me off the whole dungeon


----------



## ceacar99 (Oct 15, 2007)

ya.... those hands were REALLY annoying... its been a while since i dealt with them but i still remember how obnoxious they could be. mostly with them you gotta watch out for the shadow and put your full attention on dealing with the hand first, and then dealing with everything else second...


----------



## Rilvor (Oct 15, 2007)

The first boss in Devil May Cry when you are still learning how to play the game >.< he seems impossible at first.


----------



## themocaw (Oct 15, 2007)

Oh God, Chryssalids.  Chryssalids were why, whenever I dropped on a Terror mission and saw snakemen, my squad went into scorched earth mode.  Every civilian got two in the back of the head: better a clean merciful death than wind up a zombie.  Flares and incendiary rounds went all over the place because I'll be damned if I'm fighting Chryssalids in the dark.  You could get your soldiers back using a game bug involving psionics, but it was still a pain.

The most annoying enemy in any game ever?  Thief-Bot, Descent II.


----------



## Emil (Oct 15, 2007)

The black ninjas in Ninja Gaiden for the x-box. I spent more time fighting them than I did most of the bosses.


----------



## Atariwolf (Oct 15, 2007)

That first boss in DMC 1 was indeed a total bitch.  My bro actually stopped playing the game because he deemed the fight impossible.  Took me like 4 days worth of attempts to finally perfect the fight.

Oh, and Gibdo's from Legend of Zelda.  I hate being frozen.


----------



## Kajet (Oct 15, 2007)

The large knights in twilight princess, largely cause I can't do the shield attack for anything.

Oh and... Black Headcrabs/zombies *shudder*


----------



## DavidN (Oct 15, 2007)

Phantom from DMC1 certainly came as a surprise! It took me ages to get past him, but it's strange how you eventually get accustomed to it to get past it fairly easily on your second run through the game.

The thing that most sticks out for me are the biting medusa heads from Prince of Persia 2. They hover just out of range of the broken sword that you have to use at that point of the game (which only does half damage), and a slight mistiming will cause them to zoom in and bite you in the face multiple times. If you're low on health, that'll cause you to die, and if you've got plenty of health it'll most likely knock you backwards off a cliff, causing you to fall 80 screens and then die.


----------



## Rouge2 (Oct 15, 2007)

In the past, it was King Bob-omb from Super Mario 64 because I was always thrown around.

Now I would say the Phantoms from the Phantom Hourglass, you try to run to safty, but they end up slashing you losing Sand from the Hourglass.


----------



## SomeoneRandom (Oct 15, 2007)

Tonberries. *ESPECIALLY* in VIII when you have to kill 50 of them to find the tonberry king who is 10 times harder and if you mess THAT up, you're screwed. It's more the monotony than the challenge though, and dying partway through REALLY sucks. Tonberry was pretty vital if you wanted to win the game what with the porta shops and such. That's what I think anyway


----------



## Seratuhl (Oct 15, 2007)

The flood from Halo....lol...their arrival was a nice surprise. Their original theme song was cool and creepy too.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Oct 16, 2007)

The Scarlet Monks in World of Warcraft. They're EVIL if you're playing as a druid. 

The enemies in the Tower of Lezard Valeth were also very very annoying.


----------



## Tarrock (Oct 16, 2007)

Was playing oblivian the other day, and i was yelling in rage at the tv. Started a new game and was doing a quest and got locked in a room with a willo wisp. Well they have a huge fuck load of hp, and all they do is ask life drain spells which do a lot of damage and heal themselfs. They also drain your mana so you can't heal, not to mention that when they move they're almost impossible to see along with their funky attacks that'll get you when you think you dodged it.

Forgot to mention that they are considered ghosts, and if you know about oblivian, ghosts can only be killed by magic, silver weapons, or enchanted weapons. Well got locked in the room with no weapon to use and the only magic spell i had was 6 damage. Had to start the whole dungeon over and grab one of the earlier enemies enchanted claymore.


----------



## Bokracroc (Oct 16, 2007)

'sif you don't have an enchanted/silver weapon. Foolish adventurer.

Those Flood Balloon things (The actual zombie Flood themselves wasn't too bad). Seriously, a fan would be bloody effective against the stupid things.


----------



## Rostam The Grey (Oct 16, 2007)

Watch this!


KEFKA!


----------



## Zentio (Oct 16, 2007)

The helicopter in HL2.


----------



## Sylvine (Oct 16, 2007)

[Spoooooileeeeeeeer] 


Most definitely Raziel in Soul Reaver 2. Including the series of fights prior to him. I mean, come on! You are immortal for the whole fight, yet it takes You at least half an hour of pointles slashing and watching your enemies block You until You get to the ... well... underwhelming ending. 

Don't get me wrong, the storyline of Legacy Of Kain is ingenious, but seeing "To be continued" in soul reaver 2 AGAIN after cursing the TBC a tthe end of SR 1 made me go postal. Almost. Mentally, at least.  [/spoiler]

Beelzebub in Shin Megami Tensei: Nocturne. Takes a while to figure out how to get  past his "Death to everyone!" - attack, and even after You manage it, he's hard enough. 

Symor in FFX. I hated his guts =) 

~Sylv


----------



## DragonRift (Oct 16, 2007)

The black ninjas, ghost fish, crab fiends and Alma from *Ninja Gaiden* (XBOX)/*Ninja Gaiden Î£* (PS3).  If those don't make you shout obscenities at your monitor, nothing will...


----------



## Kajet (Oct 16, 2007)

Bowser, last level of Super Mario Brothers, I doubt there's a way to run past him without getting hit once.
The flying/screeching things from Starfox adventures, no way to avoid getting hurt by them.
The top-left enemy in space invaders

The god in charge of the fourth (?) island in Black & White, bastard captures your creature and pretty much leaves you with nothing to work with so you either throw crap at villages outside your influence or take HOURS building your reach. >XP 

Xaero from Quake 3 Arena, can kill you before you even know where he is, with the lamest weapon in the game no less...


----------



## silvertwilight (Oct 16, 2007)

MUDCRABS! 
o noez they rz tooo srtogn!!
helpz!


----------



## Kloudmutt (Oct 17, 2007)

cerberuses in god of war pups are no rpob but when they flood and grow is hell


----------



## lance.f (Oct 17, 2007)

Hammer bros from mario 1 X3 there cheap bastards


----------



## FuzzyPinkRaptor (Oct 17, 2007)

Freaking Transforming Wall climbing, maching gun shooting flood from Halo 3.
Not hard, just total Jack Thompsons. And maybe the annoying little flying bastards from Doom 3...OH and like the super nazi whip arm guys from Doom 3. Raging Douches the lot of em.


----------



## lance.f (Oct 18, 2007)

the flood just freak me out


----------



## Bokracroc (Oct 18, 2007)

silvertwilight said:
			
		

> MUDCRABS!
> o noez they rz tooo srtogn!!
> helpz!


Come to mention it, those Cliffrunners were bloody annoying.


----------



## tyrusgalenov (Oct 18, 2007)

Technically they didn't count as an enemy until you hit them, but the cuccos from Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time.

Link: Mwee-hee-hee! *hits cucco upside the head* :3
Cucco:  >.<  *calls for the other cuccos*
Link:    *backs away slowly, hands raised in an appeasing gesture*  Now, now... I, uh, didn't... mean... it?  *sees cucco swarm*  YIPE!  *runs away, flailing randomly*
Cucco Swarm: Cucco-roo!
Link: Sweet Alfred Hitchcock!  *jumps in well and cowers there for hours*
Cucco Swarm:  *high-fives all around*
Link:  O.O;


----------



## Sylvine (Oct 18, 2007)

hahahaah.... yeah, that was awesome! =) 

~Sylv


----------



## lance.f (Oct 18, 2007)

I also hate those Tonberrys from final fantasys


----------



## themocaw (Oct 18, 2007)

headcrabs of every variety.


----------



## Oni (Oct 18, 2007)

Grim reapers from the first devil may cry.


----------



## lance.f (Oct 18, 2007)

i also dislike them things from halo...those sword people...elites


----------



## tyrusgalenov (Oct 18, 2007)

Sylvine said:
			
		

> hahahaah.... yeah, that was awesome! =)



Awesome when you're not busting your brain trying to figure out how to escape the well without using Nayru's Love or entering Bottom of the Well. (It was a challenge on the world-of-nintendo website, and I couldn't resist.  I was stuck down there for about 2 1/2 hours before I got out... last heart, too! :3 )


----------



## SomeoneRandom (Oct 18, 2007)

Rostam The Grey said:
			
		

> Watch this!
> 
> 
> KEFKA!



O.O OMG! *REFLEX SMASHES SCREEN*

Second time this month! (no joke =P)
I was thinking more generic enemies, but I guess if I look at the Big Baddies, certain Kefka would be up there. Perhaps Seymore too as Sylvine mentioned. Those two deserve to be <insert painful PG-13 action here>'d >.<


----------



## Rilvor (Oct 18, 2007)

Goro, Mortal Kombat 2. it took me hours to beat him.


----------



## TheRedRaptor (Oct 19, 2007)

Fast Zombies.

_I hear rattling and changing
I look around
They're climbing up the drain pipes!_


----------



## Bokracroc (Oct 19, 2007)

The Priest was more annoying than the zombies. Why couldn't you just zip-line down the damn cable?


----------



## TheRedRaptor (Oct 19, 2007)

But he was fun to listen to


----------



## Emil (Oct 19, 2007)

Father gregori ftw! And I hate the part in silent hill 2 when youve got to run to the elevator with Pyramid Head chasing you. He always kills that stupid wench that follows you round! I'd like to think that if a red pyramid thing was chasing you, you'd run like hell.


----------



## Zero_Point (Oct 19, 2007)

Spider Splicers - Bioshock
Houdini Splicers - Bioshock
Hunters - HL2: Episode 2 ("Okay, just grab a Magnusson and *flechettes-POOF!* GOD-DAMMIT! C'mere, you little cock-suckin' *flechettes on car - dodge* SONNUVA- Wait, WHERE'S MAH GNOME?! D:")
Man-hacks - HL2
12 year-olds - Any online game
12 year-olds with microphones - Any online game w/voice-chat


----------



## CyberFoxx (Oct 19, 2007)

Spiders, in any game. You see one, you know a swarm is just 2secs away. And in the newer games from the last decade or so all give them that chittering sound too. And of course, there's the poison damage that most games give them too, ARG!


----------



## FuzzyPinkRaptor (Oct 19, 2007)

I dunno what the hell they're called, but those fucking Ninja zombie guys from HL2, They're total pissfaces.
And Fraken the Regular head crabbed people are just freaky, 'specially in Ravenholm. If I was them, I wouldn't go to Ravenholm either. 
When I played it the first time, I was like, "Why not, Sounds like an okay place. Whats the worst that could happen."
After making it five minutes(Or two) into the level, I was camping in a corner, saying to myself "I wanna go home."
*Was home alone at midnight, playing  it in the dark.=Fracking scary*


----------



## Amundoryn (Oct 19, 2007)

IMO, the Wallmasters/Floormasters from LoZ: Ocarina of Time were quite the bother to get rid of.

Also, The snowmen from Banjo-Kazooie were also very annoying..


----------



## Azure (Oct 19, 2007)

Those irritating invisible suit bastards from F.E.A.R.  Not only are they invisible, but they come form the most improbable places, and they do like 30+ damage with each hit.  They also have a nasty tendancy to come in areas with no health powerups and you just had to use them all after a big fight.  Also, FUCK EMERALD AND RUBY WEAPON!!!!!!


----------



## themocaw (Oct 19, 2007)

Slow Time and Shotgun kills invisible suit bastards quite quickly, I find.


----------



## Rouge2 (Oct 19, 2007)

Amundoryn said:
			
		

> IMO, the Wallmasters/Floormasters from LoZ: Ocarina of Time were quite the bother to get rid of.
> 
> Also, The snowmen from Banjo-Kazooie were also veikery annoying..



I agree with the Snowmen, you could only defeat them by hitting a small target on their hats.

I would also like to add the Corrupted Pirate from the Phantom Hourglass.


----------



## China-Kitty (Oct 19, 2007)

If you ever played Yoshi's Island, there are MANY enemies that gets on your nerves A LOT!


----------



## SomeoneRandom (Oct 19, 2007)

CyberFoxx said:
			
		

> Spiders, in any game. You see one, you know a swarm is just 2secs away. And in the newer games from the last decade or so all give them that chittering sound too. And of course, there's the poison damage that most games give them too, ARG!



ZOMG! YES!!! How could I forget THAT?! It was in bad in stuff like Zelda Oot and MM, but Twilight Princess... the first time I saw the big spiders... *shudder* I'm glad they put bomb arrows in the game, cause I'd die if I had to... EUGH! THEN they introduce the small spiders in that dungeon and... eugh.... but it was survivable... and then I smashed that statue and they all came out and I squeaked in terror! XD Thankfully no one was home. and the Boss had be crying. Thank GOD he wasn't hard, but by the end with the eye, I said "Screw chasing the buggers!" and just bomb arrowed. I am never setting foot in there again. ._.


----------



## Dr.Wilopolis (Oct 19, 2007)

Those fricken' Double-Heads from SH3. >.< They take a good bit of punishment, and employ the ever aggravating 'hit and run' tactic. Which in this game means 'you spend 5 minutes locating them, they hit you, you spend another 5 minutes looking for them, and trying to hit them because they're fricken' tiny compared to you and they move FAST'. I hate enemies like that.

Wallmasters in OoT and MM and all other Zelda games... Easy as pie to me. Just don't stand still, and they're nothing. You can always avoid them, no matter what. Unless you run blindly. Like Likes are worse.


----------



## psion (Oct 19, 2007)

The ravengers in Hellgate: London.  They'd see you, leap up in the air and land behind you, then slash you a few times before scampering off to do it all over again.  My Hunter didn't have too much trouble catching them once they were in weapons range, but they were still aggravating...


----------



## blackdragoon (Oct 19, 2007)

hmmm there are just way too many to pick any particular one as being the most annoying to me. however one of the most recent was the second to last boss fight on 2 Worlds for 360 which was the fight with demon "Reist" what a cheapshot. despite the fact that you basically have infinite lives on this game the fight with him will take about an hour or so simply because he kills in one hit anything that happens to be less than lvl 50. i was 45 at the time so i kept getting killed repeatedly. and he recovered health over time to boot. 

another annoying fight on that game was the final boss "Gandohar" as hard as reist was gandohar was like an invalid. i killed him in just 4 hits whereas the fight with reist required around 350 or so hits. stuff like that is really, really annoying and anti-climactic.


----------



## Amundoryn (Oct 19, 2007)

Rouge2 said:
			
		

> Amundoryn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That and you could only use the "Beak Bomb" technique while flying, which uses feathers every time.

inefficient use of resources if you ask me.


----------



## tyrusgalenov (Oct 19, 2007)

Amundoryn said:
			
		

> IMO, the Wallmasters/Floormasters from LoZ: Ocarina of Time were quite the bother to get rid of.



:lol:  Floormaster: The Exercise machine from hell.


----------



## Amundoryn (Oct 20, 2007)

tyrusgalenov said:
			
		

> Amundoryn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Self-propelled and with all the equipment you need to get the life drained out of you!


----------



## Bokracroc (Oct 20, 2007)

China-Kitty said:
			
		

> If you ever played Yoshi's Island, there are MANY enemies that gets on your nerves A LOT!


There is?
Remind me, as the only one I remember is the Boss battle on the Moon.


----------



## Sylvine (Oct 20, 2007)

psion said:
			
		

> The ravengers in Hellgate: London.  They'd see you, leap up in the air and land behind you, then slash you a few times before scampering off to do it all over again.  My Hunter didn't have too much trouble catching them once they were in weapons range, but they were still aggravating...



Off topic here, but... HG:L ... me...want....! =) 

~Sylv


----------



## Rouge2 (Oct 20, 2007)

Bokracroc said:
			
		

> China-Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There's also Tap-Tap the Red Nose and the Last Baby Bowser Fight (Where you have Baby Bowser in the background and you have to throw eggs at his face.)


----------



## Amundoryn (Oct 20, 2007)

I'd also have to agree on several Final Fantasy enemies being obnoxious to the point of being absurd, or simply being overly powerful.

Those being the Tonberries for one, and the Vlakadaros on FF VII (usually encountered before Aeris's death near the mining complex, has 33,333 HP and when you can only do 300-600 damage a swipe, it can get really annoying.)


----------



## Kajet (Oct 21, 2007)

Any absurdly common low level Pokemon with a stat decreasing attack ex. weedle
Soldiers/Assassins in the first HL take 2 shotgun shells to kill, so hope there's 4 or less and they're close enough
Chameleons in Fur Fighters, can't see them until they take out a good chunk of your HP 

Retards in SL who have nothing better to do than spam a sim with particle/sound spewing objects
And I agree on the 12 year olds in any online game.


----------



## Rilvor (Oct 21, 2007)

80% of the population of Runescape. The few times I do find someone who can communicate decently, after being shocked, usually scare them off by wanting to talk to them (hey nothing wrong with wanting to have an intelligent conversation)

Any loser on an internet game that screams "noob" and obscenities when you kill them. Although I do sometimes find it very amusing.

Any mob in WoW that dazes you and dismounts you. FGSFDS SO ANNOYING.


----------



## SomeoneRandom (Oct 21, 2007)

Runescape... hhhhhhah. No offence, but runescape's on my crap list... that's mainly cause 80% of the people I know you play scape are self-centred jerks. I mean not to say there aren't good people, but it seems like the majority aren't so much. ...oh. and I had a members and died, losing a bunch of really good crap. That just discouraged me from playing it. =(

...so yeah. I third the twelve year old thing... SPECIALLY when you THINK they're twelve yet they're really not, and the mature one's actually twelve. XD


----------



## Rilvor (Oct 21, 2007)

Yeah, I'd like to strangle most of the players with a coat hangar too....


----------



## Rixxster (Oct 21, 2007)

The Wish Granter from S.T.A.L.K.E.R shadow of chernobly


----------



## Razzor (Oct 21, 2007)

Meh...  Lots of em...  The REX from Metal Gear Solid...  I had to retry 6 times on the second time through the game, with unlimited ammo!

Regret when you fight him on Legendary...  DIE MUTHACHUCKA!

The absolute most annoying boss fight of ALL TIME:  SEPHIROTH in any game he appears him - I had so much trouble on him in the first Kingdom Hearts....  He was pretty tough in FF7 and KH2 also....  

Also in KH, the ghost boss at the clocktower that could K0 you if the hands got to a certain point...  OUCH!

And I'm sorry - but in RuneScape; the Ice Gem Guardian for Desert Treasure...  He was hard...  Another tough boss for me...  TzTok-Jad of the ThZaar Fight Cave...  Along with the God Wars Generals for Saradomin, Aviansie, and Zamorak...  They all owned me at least once...

By the way guys...  I'm not one of those stereotypical egomaniac RS players...  
Level doesn't matter to me - even though I am 112 >.>


----------



## lance.f (Oct 21, 2007)

Dr wily...he wont die!!


----------



## Visimar (Oct 21, 2007)

Kajet said:
			
		

> Any absurdly common low level Pokemon with a stat decreasing attack ex. weedle



Eh, String Shot isn't so bad. It's the Poison Sting that I hate. I always make it a rule to avoid poison-capable wild PokÃ©mon unless I can one-shot them. Growl's more aggravating though. I can't count how many times I swore at those sporking Starlys when I try to train a Shinx or, heaven forbid, a Bidoof. Especially a Bidoof with Simple.

The Flood Pure Forms in Halo 3 really piss me off though, especially in the level, "Cortana." On Normal their ranged forms were just really annoying, and on Heroic they made me want to break my TV. Oddly enough I had the easiest time on Legendary, when I was finally smart enough to use the Needler on those bastards. Needlers also work well on the other forms in a pinch, but if I still have enough Energy Sword charges left I just slice and dice them.


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 21, 2007)

After playing through Metroid Prime 2, I definitely have one:

The *Aezbit*.  Those little flying drones that, when they take significant damage, disperse slightly and then inflict Samus's armor with a computer virus, and  you have to "reboot" the armor.  It's hilarious the first time it happens, but after that, becomese annoying fast.  Fortunately, you can freeze those drones solid with the Dark Beam (and then shatter 'em with a Missile), or jump plain through 'em with the Screw Attack.  But trying to deal with them otherwise....


----------



## Amundoryn (Oct 21, 2007)

Stratadrake said:
			
		

> After playing through Metroid Prime 2, I definitely have one:
> 
> The *Aezbit*.  Those little flying drones that, when they take significant damage, disperse slightly and then inflict Samus's armor with a computer virus, and  you have to "reboot" the armor.  It's hilarious the first time it happens, but after that, becomese annoying fast.  Fortunately, you can freeze those drones solid with the Dark Beam (and then shatter 'em with a Missile), or jump plain through 'em with the Screw Attack.  But trying to deal with them otherwise....



That particular move did get annoying pretty quick..

On the note of Metroid Prime...I really found the Pirates annoying, most of their fire, although weak, will hit you, and can take off a good chunk of life over time, and they can dodge your shots, especially if you have a super missle or etc waiting for them.


----------



## Leasara (Oct 22, 2007)

The beams in Missile Command.  They just keep multiplying and getting faster  

Metroid Prime vs the Pirates it's all about strafing.


----------



## blackdragoon (Oct 22, 2007)

just about every enemy in the adventures of dino ricky for the nes. god i couldn't even get past the first stage on that game. also Brolly in DBZ budakai tenkaichi 2 (is that even spelled right?) as well as uncle paulie at the end of the Darkness, it wasn't that he was hard quite the contrary but to be sure he was so friggin weak that it annoyed the hell out of me. as i pointed out on an earlier page about 2 worlds sometimes it's the final boss which is all hyped up as being hardcore but then turns out to be the biggest weakling of all the enemies in the game. this sort of thing really ticks me off as it takes the fun out of beating the game and as such can be just as annoying as hard to kill enemies that just wont die.....like Brolly >_>


[also um yay for wall of text thats not spaced properly]


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 22, 2007)

> Metroid Prime vs the Pirates it's all about strafing.


Do what they do, take cover yourself and prepare a Charge beam.

Aerotrooper = Ice beam + Missiles, or Plasma and watch 'em burn.
Stealth trooper = Freeze & Missile 'em.
Wave trooper = Charge the Wave Beam to stun 'em.  You can let loose a half-charged shot faster than they can recover from it.
Ice Trooper = Charge the Ice Beam, freeze 'em, shatter 'em.  Dead in five seconds.
Plasma Trooper = Charged plasma, then take cover until they burn up.
Power Trooper = Super missiles.  Lather, rinse, repeat.

I also have to write up the Emperor Ing and final Dark Samus battles in MP2 as fairly annoying.  You can't actually damage Emperor Ing unless his core is Light or Dark, you have to damage him to make it that way.  Plus his front claw is right in the way of his weak spot, and he regularly guards his weak point in battle... Metroid Prime was easy compared to that.  As for Dark Samus, especially on Hard Mode, unless you can reliably catch those Phazon particles to shoot baack, you'll run out of time faster than it takes for her to actually kill you.


----------



## themocaw (Oct 22, 2007)

Houndseyes, Bullsquids, Headcrabs, etc. were all more annoying than the soldiers and assassins in Half Life 1.  Assassins were a pain, but hey, they were ninja chicks, and they only showed up a couple of times, and soldiers would at least drop ammo when they died.  There are few things more  inducing than being at 24 health with two magnum rounds and a satchel charge left and a pack of houndseyes up a long ladder


----------



## SomeoneRandom (Oct 22, 2007)

Razzor said:
			
		

> The absolute most annoying boss fight of ALL TIME:  SEPHIROTH in any game he appears him - I had so much trouble on him in the first Kingdom Hearts....  He was pretty tough in FF7 and KH2 also....



And just when I thought I had hit them all, one again... But I digress: Sephy wasn't that bad in KH2... I never got around to trying him in the first and lost my file though. Once I got a good strategy, it only took me about 6 or 7 tries to beat him. You just had to perfect your timing a lot! Since I was mage-based in that file, I abused the heck out of reflect... Very unappreciated spell in my opinion. =D


----------



## crabby_the_frog (Oct 22, 2007)

The guy from Heavenly Sword (played by Andy Circus ), god damn you gotta kill him sooo many times before he actually stays down (but not dead...)


----------



## Rixxster (Oct 23, 2007)

Another one id have to say isnt exactly a boss but it pisses me off is the flood on Halo


----------



## Bokracroc (Oct 23, 2007)

themocaw said:
			
		

> *Houndseyes*,Bullsquids, Headcrabs, etc. were all more annoying than the soldiers and assassins in Half Life 1.  Assassins were a pain, but hey, they were ninja chicks, and they only showed up a couple of times, and soldiers would at least drop ammo when they died.  There are few things more  inducing than being at 24 health with two magnum rounds and a satchel charge left and a pack of houndseyes up a long ladder



I always though 'Should I waste ammo on these stupid things?' then chased after them with a crowbar.

Bullsquids and Headcrabs were quite nasty, but the Houndeyes?


----------



## themocaw (Oct 23, 2007)

Bokracroc said:
			
		

> themocaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In large packs in enclosed areas, they can be.  Especially on Hard.  You smack one down and then three of their friends do their sonic blast at the exact same time and you're down fifty health.

I never said they were lethal, just annoying.


----------



## Zestence (Oct 23, 2007)

IÂ´d say in modern games HL2 strider/gunship would be my worst nemesis, the hunters were a piece of cake..i just ran them over with the car, enough speed and they go down in one crash...they were not really tough on foot either thought, their guns were almost too easy to avoid. Helicopter was easy to deal with too...it takes a while for it to aim its gun and that leaves nicely enough time to find a cover, or pick up a barrel or something similiar to shield yourself...the mines were just really easy to avoid. (i play normal mode)

In older games...hmm...i hated the crazy scientist with the robot suit from crash bandicoot warped...you think heÂ´s defeated, but no, he just changes to another mode and the battle continues (with him gaining full health and you...not)...zomg that was hard...


----------



## dlance2005 (Nov 1, 2007)

*blech*...I'd have to say Luther's second form in Star Ocean 3 (till the end of time).  His HP damage isnt anything special but the fact that he does MP damage makes him impossible!


----------



## Armaetus (Nov 1, 2007)

My list from the games I've played:

Mario Bros - Lakitu, Spiney
Final Fantasy series - Tonberry
Legend of Zelda series - Wall/Floormasters
Silent Hill - Rompers, Puppet nurses/doctors
Silent Hill 2 - Bubblehead nurses, Abstract daddy
Silent Hill 3 - Closers, Bubblehead nurses
Silent Hill 4 - Ghosts
Morrowind - Greater Bonewalkers, Cliff racers
Oblivion - Will-o-the-wisps, trolls
Far Cry - Snipers, Elite Guards, Rocket Trigens
FEAR - Watchers (cloaking replicants)
Bioshock - Houdini and Spider splicers
Half-Life 2 - Poison zombies/headcrabs, fast zombies, Combine gunship
Land of the Dead: Road to Fiddler's Green - Exploding/Vomiting zombies
STALKER - Poltergeists, Tushkanos (Rats)
C&C Yuri's Revenge - Mastermind, Yuri clone/Yuri Prime
C&C Generals/Zero Hour - Disguised bomb truck
C&C Tiberium Wars - Nod Venom, Scrin Buzzers, Artillery units
Doom - Lost Soul
Doom 2 - Arch-Vile, Pain Elemental, Lost Soul
Doom 3 - Imp, Zombie Commando (w/ tent)
Quake 4 - Berserker, Grunt, Hornet, Teleport Dropper
Serious Sam series - Suicide soldiers
System Shock 2 - Monkeys
Condemned - Department store guys


----------



## pinkplushii (Nov 1, 2007)

Zubat/Golbat from pokemon. Jesus christ I hate them! 

Zubat used confuse ray! You are confused!
You attack yourself!
Zubat used mean look! You can't switch out!
You attack yourself! 
Zubat used poison sting! You are poisoned! 
You kill yourself! 

Oh. I also HATEHATEHATE those snowman from Banjo Kazooie. You know the ones that throw snowballs at you and go "WAHAHA". The only way to kill them is to dive at them in air. :< I always wind up killing myself. 

This isn't really an enemy. But I also hate that bird you buy potion and lantern oil from on Twilight Princess. I couldn't figure out how to pay and I died. x_X


----------



## Amundoryn (Nov 1, 2007)

Those flying maniacal lizards from StarFox Adventures, it was almost impossible to get them without getting hit yourself.

Also, I found Shadow Pirates from Metroid Prime to be a terrible nuisance, especially before you get the thermal visor.


----------



## Kyouryuu (Nov 2, 2007)

The first enemy that came to mind, though by no means the most obnoxious, is freakin' Elec Man.

Dude, is your strategy to throw electricity at me, or to overlap me? XD


----------



## RaSona (Nov 3, 2007)

The President of America from Fallout 2.

I was like "I FOUGHT MY WAY THROUGH DUNGEONNING HELL, AND BEAT THE CRAP OUT OF YOUR BODYGUARD TAKING 8 TRIES TO WIN, AND YOU'RE THE BOSS?"

Seriously, what the hell? He just tried to run away. He died in one hit! I wanted to make the bastard SUFFER a bit, dammit!


----------



## Dayken (Nov 5, 2007)

Seconding the Ghost Fish from Ninja Gaiden, as well as the kamikaze soldiers from Serious Sam. It got to a point where I'd  specifically listen for that damn AHHHHHHH of theirs, despite them going down in only two or three pistol shots.

Hated those dogs in Shinobi (PS2) that clutched swords in their mouth. I was one of those people who never could get past 3-A because of them.

Zinger/Buzz from the Donkey Kong Country trilogy. It's not that they were hard to kill (though in most situations you didn't have the option), it's just that more often than not they'd be placed in really inconvienient spots.


----------



## Horrorshow (Nov 5, 2007)

Do 12 year olds count?


----------



## TheRedRaptor (Nov 5, 2007)

If they are from Texas Horrorshow


----------



## Kajet (Nov 6, 2007)

Your Mom



when you're playing competitive Dr. Mario or Tetris, and she's kicking your ass across the room DX.


----------



## themocaw (Nov 6, 2007)

RaSona said:
			
		

> The President of America from Fallout 2.
> 
> I was like "I FOUGHT MY WAY THROUGH DUNGEONNING HELL, AND BEAT THE CRAP OUT OF YOUR BODYGUARD TAKING 8 TRIES TO WIN, AND YOU'RE THE BOSS?"
> 
> Seriously, what the hell? He just tried to run away. He died in one hit! I wanted to make the bastard SUFFER a bit, dammit!



I always said nice things to him, snuck up behind him, planted some dynamite and/or C-4 on his person, and walked away.


----------



## Azure (Nov 6, 2007)

Anyone remember the Flame tanks from the origional Command and Conquer.  Pain in the ass, especially early in the game, when u didn't have a war factory, and had to fight them off with infantry.  AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MadPlumber (Nov 11, 2007)

I believe the game was _King of Fighters 2002_, but in any case, *Rugal Bernstein*.  He is the most aggravating boss to fight because he has no weaknesses.  His fighting style forces me to constantly play the defensive throughout the fight and the only time I can dare to attack him is when he makes an approach at me, _and even then_ I could possibly get thrashed badly.  A battle of attrition is no fun.


----------



## Nidonemo (Nov 12, 2007)

Flood - Any Halo version.

Small little guys, one by itself hardly a threat, a bug on the windshield. Packs of them and heaven forbid should you bump into their bubbleheaded spawn. They all kamikaze you at once hoping to suck the fluids from your cranium, and they splatter against your full body armor...

...but how does that do DAMAGE? The overshield? Maybe, but reinforced armor? Come on. MC weighs in the TON range on a metric scale doesn't he? 

That squirmy sound they make when they're right around the corner too. The radar shows clouds of red blips surrounding you, hunting you...starving for your delicious flesh...

Oh god...


----------



## tyrusgalenov (Nov 12, 2007)

Again, it's not really an enemy, but....  The f***ing lava in area K on Megaman Zx.  And the worst part is that I'm one of those people who has to beat a game 100%, and there is a subtank that I need to 1) break through 5 walls using Fx BEFORE the lava kills me, 2) Survive the vertical lava chase TWICE and 3) survive the horizontal lava chase and THEN beat Flammole!  It's driving me CRAZY!  >.<


----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 13, 2007)

otto destruct if u do it in challenge mode in R&C: Size matters. especially if u don`t have the ryno.


----------



## Snowy-paws (Nov 13, 2007)

oh come on! The snowmonster from skifree.

You finally get into a grove, and learn how to avoid trees.....then you get eaten!

Or as a second The unnamed "conjurers" from TES IV

You rest! RIGHT OUTSIDE ANY CITY! for like an hour! and then they come and kill you...which is bad if you have no magic defence. THEN you have to rest AGAIN. You are a poor nord who went full melee and now you can only really rest outside the cities. (we are all furres here, go with the beast races! At least in TES 4 you can wear boots.)

It's worse in morrowind. HELL! lets go back to Arena! "You hath rested. Your rest has been interrupted." You get attacked by so many theives and rats all the time. And you run. Into town. Then the guards attack you calling you a thief. You are like O.O!?!?! Cuz' you didn't steal anything.

Worst Human opponet? The one that complains when they don't win in an online multiplayer. *Cough* CS: S *Cough*

*Likes to rant XD*


----------



## Yojimaru (Nov 14, 2007)

I would say that the Hell Vanguards and the Arachne from Devil May Cry 3 are the most obnoxious monsters to me.  The Vanguards teleport around often, and have a tendency to screw up your style combos.  I remember dying countless times to the very first one in the game during my first play through.  The Arachne have a tendency to charge forward while you're hitting them, also screwing your combos, and they always comes in groups, with an even bigger Arachne just waiting to jump into action after you kill the first normal one.


----------



## Bokracroc (Nov 14, 2007)

Nidonemo said:
			
		

> Flood - Any Halo version.
> 
> Small little guys, one by itself hardly a threat, a bug on the windshield. Packs of them and heaven forbid should you bump into their bubbleheaded spawn. They all kamikaze you at once hoping to suck the fluids from your cranium, and they splatter against your full body armor...
> 
> ...



I never understood how though balloons hurt you. It must be a pretty damn large burst.


----------



## Xidus (Nov 16, 2007)

I'm kinda suprised the E-Bandit from Descent 2 didn't get mentioned. While it isn't quite as devastating as the Thief-bot, they're still in the same tree. The Thief bot steals one item from you and runs off, whereas the E-Bandit just continuously rams you, bypassing your shields and draining your Energy the whole time. At least you get some of it back when you destroy them.

The final boss for Descent 2 was a pain as well.. If you shot him from the front he'd create more robots, and he had a bad habit of teleporting behind you and cramming an Earthshaker or two up your ass then teleporting a few more times. The only way to kill him was from behind.


----------



## adambomb (Nov 17, 2007)

how dare no one mention the red horseman from ninja gaiden (second boss)

also: mizar from jetfroce gemini get to mizar...turns out you gotta find 80 of these FUCKING TEDDY BEARS, spend 4 hours finding the teddy bears: go to mizar...oh god....i dont even want to go in the horror of how hard it was....

resident evil 4: the village leader: ok, now being new to the game, i wasnt too good at aiming, so the part goes something like this: get on a lift, try to survive the 10 cars of villagers throwing pitch forks at you and your too dumb to dodge, neither is this brat you have to take with you, so you have to use all your healing on yourself, and ashley, then when you get to the boss, you have hardly any health and he takes quite a few shots to take down. then he splits in half and jumps around and it is nearly impossible to get a good shot on him...yea....

here's a fun one: devil ma cry 3: vergil on dante must die mode: the thing is, that if you get hit once, you can set your controller down and watch as vergil will MASSACRE you in a few seconds, he has a lightspeed attack that is virtually impossible to block or avoid, bullets dont do anything, and not all the healing items in the world will save you


----------



## Rilvor (Nov 17, 2007)

Those little bee guys in Galaga that insist on suicide bombing into you >.<


----------



## Rilvor (Nov 17, 2007)

Those little bee guys in Galaga that insist on suicide bombing into you >.<  DSFJASKLJFLKASJDFFDSFGS I've lost many a ship to them >=(


----------



## Amundoryn (Nov 17, 2007)

Any attack in any pokemon game that confuses or puts to sleep.

It seems with my luck even though there is a percentage of a time where one can poison/paralyze/burn/freeze/put to sleep with a certain move, if done to you it just seems like it works 99% of the time, and it bugs the crud outta me.

Also, Kamikaze demons in act V of Diablo II bug me, they chase you down and are as fast as you if not more so and explode either killing or dealing massive damage to you.  Another thing I found annoying in this particular game are those little pygmy tribesmen in act III, they chitter in such an annoying fashion and poke away at you in groups of dozens, surrounding you while their shaman does massive damage with it's fire attack, often times killing you instantly.

..... >.<


----------



## crimsonwolf90 (Nov 17, 2007)

Theres a few annoying people in games.  In ToS, these little plant people (I can't pronounce their name)  talk all through the battle, even if your beating the living crap out of them.  Their voices are just plain out annoying!

Another enemy is the Gorgons from God of war.  They are the epidomy of pain in the ass!  all they do is dodge, dodge, dodge, attack, dodge dodge dodge, try to turn you into stone.  Not to mention, if you get turned into stone and get struck by anything, your dead...or if your are one centimeter off the ground and fall while stone, your dead.  argh!


----------



## Rilvor (Nov 17, 2007)

Legion in Castlevania: Circle of the Moon

Also: Like-Like in Legend of Zelda (the first one, NES game)


----------



## crimsonwolf90 (Nov 17, 2007)

...just thought of another one.  the regenerators and the iron maden in RE4.  There yeasy if yuo have the chicago typewriter but there a pain when you have to kill them with the sniper rifle and infared scope.

...oh and the chainsaw guy at the very beginning of the game.  not enough shotgun shells for him, so you have to kill him with the pistol...which sucks.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Nov 17, 2007)

I've been playing Galaxy lately. GODDAMN ICE BATS. 

But I've gotta say I really hate the Hunters from Half-Life 2 Episode 2.


----------



## Vore Writer (Nov 17, 2007)

Any enemy that does nothing but repeat themselves throughout the fight. Nothing beats hearing the same phrase over, and over again.


----------



## tyrusgalenov (Nov 17, 2007)

crimsonwolf90 said:
			
		

> ...oh and the chainsaw guy at the very beginning of the game.  not enough shotgun shells for him, so you have to kill him with the pistol...which sucks.



Actually, there are some grenades in the house that you can grab.  Take one of those and aim it a little to left of him and *BOOOOOOOOM!!!* he flies off the house.  A couple of shotgun shells to the head takes him out nice and easy.



			
				vore writer said:
			
		

> Any enemy that does nothing but repeat themselves throughout the fight. Nothing beats hearing the same phrase over, and over again.



You mean like Flame Hyenard in Megaman X7?  "BURN!  BURN TO THE GROUND! BURN! BURN! BURN! BURN TO THE GROUND!"  After about five repetitions of that, my sanity quickly wore away and I snapped, going on a killing spree and decimating the population of St. Martin </joke>


----------



## Vore Writer (Nov 17, 2007)

Yeah, you could say that.

I don't know if it should be consider as an enemy, but it is annoying, is the speed on Tetris. Especially when you get past the fifteenth level.


----------



## blastrogath (Nov 18, 2007)

I know it's been said before, but crysalids!  HATE.  I don't care if it's a terror mission; if those bastards are there, out go the proximity grenades.  They are the main reason I push hard for flying armor.

In NWN, anything with a save or die attack.  Especially if they attack in groups.

In C&C generals, suicide bikes.


----------



## Fengathor (Nov 18, 2007)

The MP2s in Psi-ops.You cant just pick them up and throw them into a wall, you can't kill them with just a box and they chuck grenades.
Even worse are the MP3s can't use telekinesis, can't set them on fire can't mind control them, and they have rocket launchers and flame throwers.


----------



## BloodRedFox (Nov 18, 2007)

Hmm...

Maggots (Dementium: The Ward)- They are -always- screaming whenever you get close and are typically in swarms. They are easy to kill and it sometimes is possible to get around them by just running, but due to the fact that enemies typically re-spawn in the game it's annoying to kill a lot of them at one point only to find out you have to go back that way.

Screamers (Dementium: The Ward)- They look like the Medusa heads in most other horror games, but in Dementium they are pretty annoying. Main reason is because of the really loud screams they make that'll hurt your ears if you have headphones on. Also, it's highly recommended you get the buzz saw weapon as the Screamers are a lot easier to kill that way (any other method results in either major loss of ammo, loss of health, or death).

Monkeys, Hunters, Leeches, and Spiders (Resident Evil: The Umbrella Chronicles)- The first two are annoying because they always come in packs of... well a whole freaking lot most of the time (especially close to the end of the game). They cause a whole lot of damage and you have to hurry and hit them or else other enemies will get in hits or you'll get hit when reloading. The last two enemies because they're more nuisances than anything. They constantly jump on you and, while they are really easy to kill with just knife slashing, the jumping is most annoying when other enemies are around.


----------



## Dingo_The_Azul (Nov 18, 2007)

Albert Wesker and his many deaths, popping up in each game as if to say "Can you do better?"
His shades make me mad.....
....I sooo want to make him a Jill Sandwich though. ^-^


----------



## Fengathor (Nov 18, 2007)

The disorder units i Armored Core.
Theres like a million and they just keep shooting
they're easy to kill though

Then theres the Ravens in the arena stupid fast little robots
like werehound he killed fluffy


----------



## Rilvor (Nov 21, 2007)

De Rol Le - Phantasy Star Online Episode 1


It's hard to hit. It has ridiculous hit points. It is very hard to not get hit ( some attacks being nearly unavoidable). It hits like a truck hits a flying bug.

Need I say more?


----------



## BloodRedFox (Nov 25, 2007)

Oh, another to add:

The Krimson Guard in Jak II during this one particular part of the game that involves grabbing the piece of Mar's seal from Brutter's house and then getting out of the marsh area of the slums. After you grab the seal piece a whole freaking lot of Krimson Gaurds start to flow out of transport vehicles and constantly keep coming back in droves of up to ten. Gah, I was replaying Jak II again today (beat it in 12 hours 42 minutes by the way; it's been a long while since playing it again) and this part ticked me off. Ammo is no big deal since you get more every time you kill a guard, but the fact that -so many- keep coming back it's like having a swarm of bees surrouding you and your bee killer barely helps. I tried getting past them about 10 or 15 times before thinking "hmm, maybe the JET-board will work?" and sure enough I mentally facepalmed myself after realizing it was a whole lot better to just board right past them than try to pick them off one by one. Still it took me about 5 times with the board since bumping into civilians after jumping with the board can bump you into the water on that narrow boardwalk and waiting in the water is a guardbot that can kill you in one hit (obviously put there by the designers to make the challenge harder, especially since if you try and jump out of the water you get shot anyway).


----------



## Rilvor (Nov 25, 2007)

Gran Sorcerer, PSO Episode 1, Ultimate difficulty.

Can you say Megid?

(For those of you non-PSO players. Megid is a spell that launches a large sphere of dark energy which, if it hits, which it usually has very low accuracy, except at high levels, instantly kills, which is why Gran Sorcerers are so annoying >.< )


----------



## Takumi (Nov 25, 2007)

Anyone from supermonkeyball *twitch*


----------



## Kajet (Nov 25, 2007)

Tanks in Rampage, they fire just fast enough that it's a pain to get near enough to smash them.

Shielded enemies in RE4, sure you can take out the shield with just about anything but a handgun but I dislike switching weapons in the middle of a fight and then getting hit after leaving the menu

The really armored guys in Zelda TP, I can't do a shield attack to save my life and that's the easiest way to get past their defenses.

PSO's ultimate level nar lilies (i forget the name) seems like I can't get to them without getting killed with a single hit, I am at level 103 though...


----------



## JamesTheRaccoon (Nov 25, 2007)

Spies and ex-Counter-Strike Snipers. (TF2)

Also Pyramid Head.


----------



## Rimpala (Nov 25, 2007)

This thing must DIE!!!!

DIIIIEUH!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hybrid Project Alpha (Nov 25, 2007)

Well I'd say the crabs in Ecco.


----------



## Kyouryuu (Nov 26, 2007)

Mega Man has a lot of annoying enemies.  Those flying platforms in Ice Man's stage that shoot the projectiles from their ears in the first Mega Man game.  Holy crap those are obnoxious.  I once got through it without using the Magnet Beam.  Vanishing blocks too.  Oh, and those evil platforms in Guts Man's stage.


----------



## zontan (Nov 26, 2007)

Those damn mummies in Twilight Princess. Especially in the Fairy Lord's dungeon, where you'd get like six at once and one would freeze you and another would whack you over the head with his sword. And then they'd do it again.

Oh, and the icicle soldiers, too. Getting rid of that annoying spear of theirs that blocked everything was a pain, especially if there were three others shooting stuff at you.


----------



## OmegaForever (Nov 26, 2007)

*Whiney tone* The zombie crows from the Resident Evil games. There is nothing more annoying and obnoxious than those damn crows...


----------



## stoelbank (Nov 27, 2007)

Seratuhl said:
			
		

> The flood from Halo....lol...their arrival was a nice surprise. Their original theme song was cool and creepy too.



flood? Shotgun/assault rifle? BANG BANG BANG BANG~

pop op op opopo po po popop op o spat* and they are all done. i finished combat evolved in 1 day just a week ago. i decided to play the halo trilogy, just have to wait for halo3 on the pc now.

The hardest boss i ever fought was like. that copy link in zelda, the one which did exactly the same attacks as yourself. if your swords intersect you will get a cling and you end up with nothing and he stabs you. killing him was a bitch *although for what i can remember, its been a while since i fought that thing*

Also, try defeating that boss in tekken tag dark resurrection for psp on hard mode. thats a bitch, only made it about 4 times against him.

*Zelda the twilight princess was easy as hell btw  i finished every enemy like it was nothing. just some parts freaked me out.. like having to run for that hand which tries to take away that lightning orb thing of you. although it never succeeded to get the orb but it did freak me out  i love Zelda and always will. I'd kiss shigeru miyamoto's ass for a new Zelda title right away*


----------



## Xidus (Nov 30, 2007)

The wolves in Oblivion. little bastards, they go down easy enough but they're freakin' everywhere and half the time they're out of range so you can't sleep until you hunt the damn thing down or otherwise fast-travel to the nearest town, real pain when you just leveled up and need to get some shut-eye, and you've just cleared out a bandit camp just to find "You can't sleep while enemies are nearby" >:E


----------



## Rouge2 (Nov 30, 2007)

The First Goomba of the New Super Mario Bros.


----------



## Monster Tamer (Nov 30, 2007)

Those invisible monsters from Castlevania: Portrait of Ruin. It's just... ergh. 



			
				RaSona said:
			
		

> The President of America from Fallout 2.
> 
> I was like "I FOUGHT MY WAY THROUGH DUNGEONNING HELL, AND BEAT THE CRAP OUT OF YOUR BODYGUARD TAKING 8 TRIES TO WIN, AND YOU'RE THE BOSS?"
> 
> Seriously, what the hell? He just tried to run away. He died in one hit! I wanted to make the bastard SUFFER a bit, dammit!



Hahahah. XD Yanno that until you're in a Power Armor (any), or without any armor at all, no one looks twice at'cha? XD

And that way you have to assasinte the president silently, while blowing up the rig's reactor, starting a countdown, THEN fighting Frank on the last hop to the exit. Not only against him, but with a room filled with auto-guns, and a extra-squad of soldiers with heavy weapons.

...Of course, with the proper skills, you can make his backups turn the coat on him.


----------



## Gol22 (Nov 30, 2007)

Grunts in Halo 3.

YES, they are easy to kill, but sometimes they can be at the worst times to be attacking you. Sometimes they're flying in ships, sometimes they're right behind you shooting you, or maybe they're running at you with two plasma grenades in their hands for a suicide bomber attempt.

Geez! The only thing to relieve your stress from them is by punching them in the face! *SMACK!* YEAH, TAKE IT BITCH!


----------



## Vore Writer (Nov 30, 2007)

I forgot his name, but that mind reading guy from Twin Snakes. Not only did he repeat everything he said, but he's also a bitch to kill. He was to me anyway.


----------



## Rilvor (Nov 30, 2007)

Vore Writer said:
			
		

> I forgot his name, but that mind reading guy from Twin Snakes. Not only did he repeat everything he said, but he's also a bitch to kill. He was to me anyway.


Psycho Mantis


----------



## Gol22 (Dec 1, 2007)

Rilvor said:
			
		

> Vore Writer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol! I just finished playing the whole game of Metal Gear: Twin Snakes just now. 

But yeah, i definetly understand whatcha mean. Took me quite awhile to take him out, after having to switch controller ports over and over.


----------



## zontan (Dec 3, 2007)

stoelbank said:
			
		

> The hardest boss i ever fought was like. that copy link in zelda, the one which did exactly the same attacks as yourself. if your swords intersect you will get a cling and you end up with nothing and he stabs you. killing him was a bitch *although for what i can remember, its been a while since i fought that thing*



Yeah, Dark Link was frikkin hard to kill. Harder than pretty much all the actual bosses, since actual bosses get weak points. Sub-bosses apparently aren't cool enough for weak points.

Also, like half the bosses in Ninja Gaiden. Especially the tanks. And the helicopter.


----------



## KazukiFerret (Dec 3, 2007)

The enemies in Black. They fucking EAT bullets. Then there are the shotgun 'beatles' guys who are really fucking annoying, and the sheild beatles armed with magnums, fucking rediculessly difficult.

The Helicopter from Soldier of Fortune: Payback. Because not only do you have to fight a Hind-D gunship, but random AK weilding fucktards show up and shoot the fuck out of you while you're trying to aim the RPG to kill the Heli. Eventually I managed to shoot it down with my trustly AK-47, which made prefect sense. I shot down a Russian heavy gunship with an Assualt Rifle.


----------



## Gol22 (Dec 3, 2007)

Speaking of Helicopters.

The helicopter in CoD4: Multiplayer mode.

If you dont have the right weapon to take that thing down, you better watch where you go or your going to get gunned down hardcore. But nothing like a 50. calibur sniper cant handle it. It only takes like.... 6 or 7 shots to take it down with the 50.


----------



## Studly (Dec 4, 2007)

I'm too lazy to check if it's been said. But Alfred from Resident Evil: Code Veronica.


----------



## tundra_arctic_wolf (Dec 4, 2007)

The Rabbids from Rayman: Raving Rabbids and Rayman: Raving Rabbids 2


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Dec 4, 2007)

tundra_arctic_wolf said:
			
		

> The Rabbids from Rayman: Raving Rabbids and Rayman: Raving Rabbids 2



You're right, they are obnoxious, but I <3 the Rabbids.


----------



## Fols Flowen (Dec 4, 2007)

Zerg...
minding your own business building up your base then, you see them coming in waves, your men try desperately to hold them off, they succeed but...what do you know another wave is coming and you only have 5 marines and a siege tank left


----------



## Meliz (Dec 6, 2007)

343 GS.

that's all i'm going to say.


----------



## Ionic_Warrior (Dec 9, 2007)

The Queen Coturels in FFX-2 could kill you off early in the game, which sucked. >.<


----------



## MrRetroFox (Stryder) (Dec 9, 2007)

you don't know obnixious enemies until you play Kirby Adventure.


----------



## erroshadowpaw (Dec 9, 2007)

MrRetroFox (Stryder) said:
			
		

> you don't know obnixious enemies until you play Kirby Adventure.



...


----------



## Korusho (Dec 9, 2007)

The old man from the original Legend of Zelda.

:lol:


----------



## Xander Morhaime (Dec 10, 2007)

The Mongols, in Medieval 2: Total War.

Chances are, if you have a highly developed city in the middle east (like Antioch... or Kiev further north, maybe), the sods WILL ignore every other settlement along the way and go straight for you, giving you maybe 4-5 turns to fill the city with the best troops you can muster before you're swamped by some 6000 horsemen and foot archers...

It's not so bad when you're playing, say, Milan and can slaughter half the enemy army while they're trying to batter down the gates with your crossbowmen... but other factions, like Russia, are downright screwed from the start...

And they'll KEEP coming after the same city time and time again, bloody persistent...


----------



## Korusho (Dec 10, 2007)

sounds like a determined people to keep you under their heel


----------



## Xander Morhaime (Dec 10, 2007)

Korusho said:
			
		

> sounds like a determined people to keep you under their heel



Yeah, they can tell that to my 500 crossbowmen waaay up on the city walls...


----------



## Korusho (Dec 10, 2007)

Xander Morhaime said:
			
		

> Korusho said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



indeed lol. i remember when i used to play age of empires.. and used those uber little laser troopers.. pwnt everything with lasers n nukes.. xD

die you little swordsman!!! eat my plasma rifle!


----------



## Koronis (Dec 10, 2007)

1.Murlocs from World of Warcraft. *MRRGUGGLLULGGRRRLRL*
2.Navi from Legend of Zelda:Orcarina of Time. "Hey Listen!"
3.Oddjob from Goldeneye Multiplayer. "Hey come on! Your freaking cheating! Like your not even visable on my screen!"
4.Dungeon Master from Your DnD table top games when they run out of things to do. "Hey so...Yeah even though you used your holy shield of blocking and the priest sacrificed himself uhh...It did just enough damage to kill you all."

Edit - Added Number 4.


----------



## Korusho (Dec 10, 2007)

Koronis said:
			
		

> 2.Navi from Legend of Zelda:Orcarina of Time. "Hey Listen!"



come tot hink of it...that fairy WAS pretty annoying... wish i would have played without it...
stupid blue thingy...


----------



## Twitchtail (Dec 20, 2007)

The giant worm in Lost Planet was irritating, I killed it to get the Achievement and it took forever! 

The guy with the shopping cart and the convicts in the Hummer in Dead Rising. The convicts were sooooo annoying until you got a good enough gun to take em on but getting the .50 cal was so worth beating them.

In ANY wrestling game, trying to take on a massive guy with a little one. You get crushed soooo bad. But when you're a big guy the little guy absolutely owns you. Go figure.

Those Wretches in Gears Of War. The normal ones were fun, chainsawing them, but the exploding ones were so annoying its not funny.

The level with the snipers in Medal of Honour: Airborne. One hit and you're pretty much dead, and they come from all angles with like a two second window in which to shoot them.

StuG tanks in Company Of Heroes, they roll into your base when you have nothing to kill armour with and pretty well rape you.

[/rant]


----------



## Reviarth (Dec 21, 2007)

Alexander God of Destruction from Makai Kingdom in my opinion


----------



## suzuki (Dec 21, 2007)




----------



## BloodYoshi (Dec 21, 2007)

The Megatank from Advance Wars Dual Strike. It's how Hitler would've rolled.

Goddamn these things. I personally never build them because I think they're so wastefully expensive, as they can only move 4 spaces and have a gimpy 3 sets of cannon ammo, but the computer is bloody in love with them and chugs one out whenever it can. It takes an ungodly amount of indirect fire to take one of these things out, and if you've got no indirects near by, watch this thing tear apart all of your nearby ground units. At least until it runs out of ammo and has to resort to machine gun fire.


----------



## Carthage100 (Dec 25, 2007)

The water in "Raw Danger" plus the collapsing buildings, same for "Disaster Report"


----------



## Xander Morhaime (Dec 25, 2007)

New most hated enemy!

The bloody Theron Guards in Gears of War, ESPECIALLY at the freaking rig at the end of act 3. ESPECIALLY with their @#$%^&*ING bows. One hit from that piece of @$#%&*^ on anything other than Casual with full health and you are DEAD. You look out from behind cover for more than two seconds, THUNK, you get one stuck in you and boom, dead.

TWENTY BLOODY TIMES I've had to try that part on Hardcore before I called it quits and switched to Casual...

Sorry, but they are a bit bothersome...


----------



## Twitchtail (Dec 26, 2007)

Xander Morhaime said:
			
		

> New most hated enemy!
> 
> The bloody Theron Guards in Gears of War, ESPECIALLY at the freaking rig at the end of act 3. ESPECIALLY with their @#$%^&*ING bows. One hit from that piece of @$#%&*^ on anything other than Casual with full health and you are DEAD. You look out from behind cover for more than two seconds, THUNK, you get one stuck in you and boom, dead.
> 
> ...



Odd, I had no trouble with the Therons. I just got them before they got me


----------



## Xander Morhaime (Dec 26, 2007)

Twitchtail said:
			
		

> Odd, I had no trouble with the Therons. I just got them before they got me



Maybe it's just my fault for trying to fight them with Lancer and Bow, instead of a sniper rifle like a sensible person... the bow tends to be a real pain to use for me. And a bigger pain when used *on* me. Ow.


----------



## Project_X (Dec 26, 2007)

Poisonous "Head Humpers". Half-Life 2


----------



## Twitchtail (Dec 26, 2007)

Xander Morhaime said:
			
		

> Twitchtail said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I used the bow in that part. It's all about timing, getting it up to full tension in cover then popping out and firing before it goes off.


----------



## Rilvor (Jan 3, 2008)

Jackals armed with a Beam Rifle. Carbines can be, but not as often as the insta-dead beam rifle.


----------

